# Erfolg "küchenschlacht"



## Caps-lock (4. November 2008)

Moinsen Leute,

was muss man für oben gesagten Kocherfolg eigentlich genau machen ?

mfg caps


----------



## Nepokat (4. November 2008)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Moinsen Leute,
> 
> was muss man für oben gesagten Kocherfolg eigentlich genau machen ?
> 
> mfg caps



Das Frag ich mich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber vielleicht werden wir  mit WOTLK schlauer


----------



## Caps-lock (4. November 2008)

Nepokat schrieb:


> Das Frag ich mich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oder vielleicht weiß es jemand jetzt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (6. November 2008)

Huhu ich gehe davon aus das man dann mit wotlk und steigendem berufskill dann das Festmahl bekommt das man dann ausrichten kann.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. November 2008)

ok endlich was gefunden 

Dinner Impossible

scheint ein wenig ein tisch für köche zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

